# Superlatiu de l'adjectiu «greu»



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bon dia a tothom,

Em sembla que tots coneixem l'expressió «em sap greu». Però... que també seria correcte dir em sap *greuíssim *o potser s'hauria de preferir *gravíssim*? Sempre m'estimí més la primera. Hui a la vesprada, emperò, en redactant un correu electrònic a una amiga barcelonina, el corrector ortogràfic del meu ordinador em va suggerir la segona forma. Que es tractaria de debò d'un error ortogràfic? Potser n'hi ha una diferència d'ús tocant la varietat de català que trií pel meu corrector, oi?

Com cal dir-ho en català de Catalunya? I en altres varietats dialectals?
Gràcies a la bestreta pel vostre ajut.


----------



## jazyk

Has vist aquesta pàgina? greu (adjectiu) - Lèxic Obert Flexionat de Català


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> Has vist aquesta pàgina? greu (adjectiu) - Lèxic Obert Flexionat de Català



Bon dia. Sí, ja vaig caure en aquesta pàgina web mentre cercava el mot. Encara que em sembla una castellanada... sobretot perquè tinc la impressió que els parlants nadius empren més sovint greuíssim en comptes de gravíssim.

Voldria saber dels catalanoparlants nadius si greuíssim com a superlatiu del mot greu és més genuí o si potser realment es considera normal la forma gravíssim en el llenguatge col·loquial i escrit ja siga a Catalunya, al País Valencià o a qualsevol altre indret on hom parla la llengua.


----------



## jazyk

No sé si es tracta d'una castellanada. Molts adjectius en portuguès, castellà, italià, etc. assumeixen la forma llatina originària (en aquest cas gravissimus, de gravis) al grau superlatiu.

A internet no es troba l'expressió Em sap greuíssim (excepte en aquesta conversa) i hi ha solament tres casos de em sap gravíssim. Sembla que la seva utilització aquí no és usual.


----------



## Penyafort

Podríem discutir si la grafia hauria de ser _a _o _e_, però que la -u recuperi la forma de ve baixa en deixar d'estar en posició final és ben normal: lleu > llevíssim, breu > brevíssim, longeu > longevíssim, tou > tovíssim, suau > suavíssim, etc.

Pensem que l'evolució natural del llatí GRAVE al català hauria d'haver estat _grau _i no _greu_. Ja fos perquè va venir d'un vulgar *GREVE o per evitar l'homofonia amb el _grau _de GRADU, el cas és que _greu _esdevingué el mot popular. Però atès que _gravíssim _podria considerar-se un derivat més culte, és també normal que conservi l'_a _a la grafia, de la mateixa manera que _gravetat_, _gravidesa_, _gravitatori_, etc.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí no empraríem cap dels dos per expressar la mateixa disculpa, al seu lloc diríem:
—Em sap moltíssim de greu que abans no...

L'ús de gravíssim el tenim reservat per expressar en grau extrem l'estat d'una malaltia:
—El seu fill està gravíssim, no sé si en sortirà.


----------



## Dymn

jazyk said:


> A internet no es troba l'expressió Em sap greuíssim (excepte en aquesta conversa) i hi ha solament tres casos de em sap gravíssim. Sembla que la seva utilització aquí no és usual.





Xiscomx said:


> Per aquí no empraríem cap dels dos per expressar la mateixa disculpa, al seu lloc diríem:
> —Em sap moltíssim de greu que abans no...
> 
> L'ús de gravíssim el tenim reservat per expressar en grau extrem l'estat d'una malaltia:
> —El seu fill està gravíssim, no sé si en sortirà.


 O: "_la situació és gravíssima_". Però en aquest cas concret que planteges seria més natural dir: "_em sap molt de greu_".


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Gràcies a tots vosaltres pel vostre ajut! 

El mot greuíssim existeix realment; fins i tot hom el trobarà en els corpus informatitzats, siga del català de Catalunya o del País Valencià, i fins i tot n'hi ha exemples d'ús als motors de recerca de la xàrcia.  Això sí, de fet hi ha més entrades amb el mot gravíssim.  

Coneguí gent que gasta l'expressió «em sap greuíssim» en converses informals, però* Xiscomx *i *Dymn *tenen molta de raó en recomanar-me emprar «*moltíssim de greu*» o «*molt de greu*» en escrivint un missatge: n'hi ha prou de fer-ne una recerca més acurada per mor d'adonar-s'ho.


----------

